# [Profile] Plus de choix de profile

## lefoid

Salut à tous,

J'ai décidément des ennuis avec eselect ces derniers temps.

Aujourd'hui, voila ce que j'obtiens :

```
falcon patrice # eselect profile show

Current make.profile symlink:

  /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop

                            

falcon patrice # eselect profile list

/bin/sed: impossible de lire /profiles/profiles.desc: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

!!! Error: Failed to get a list of valid profiles

exiting
```

Bref, j'ai bien un profil, mais je ne peux pas voir la liste de tous les profils.

Je m'en suis aperçu en lisant une news (que je ne peux pas lire avec eselect, vous suivez ?),

qui parle de profils spécifiques à Gnome et Kde (pour ma part, c'est Gnome qui m'intéresse).

2 questions :

Y a-t-il moyen de faire réapparaître les profils ?

Est-ce encore un problème avec eselect ?

Merci par avance.

----------

## netfab

Hello,

```

$ eselect profile show 

Current make.profile symlink:

  default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop

```

Pour moi le chemin donné est relatif. Que donne :

```

$ ls -l /etc/make.profile

```

Peut-être qu'en supprimant ce lien symbolique et en le refaisant proprement cela résoudrait tous tes problèmes (on peut toujours rêver  :Laughing:  ) ?

----------

## brubru

Salut,

en regardant le code source du module (/usr/share/eselect/modules/profile.eselect), je pense que l'erreur vient de cette partie du code:

```
# get a list of valid profiles

find_targets() {

    local arch p portdir=${1}

    [[ -n ${portdir} ]] || portdir=$(portageq portdir)

    arch=$(arch)

    [[ -z ${arch} ]] && return 1

    for p in $(sed -n -e "s|^${arch}[[:space:]]\+\([^[:space:]]\+\).*$|\1|p" \

        "${ROOT}${portdir}/profiles/profiles.desc")                                          <-- ici

    do

        echo ${p}

    done

}

```

ce qui voudrait dire que $ROOT est vide (normal) et que $portdir aussi (moins bien), que renvoie la commande `portageq portdir` ?

Peut-être que des variables de l'environnement utilisateur en masquent d'autres nécessaires au fonctionnement de portage.

Ça collerait bien avec ton autre probleme.

Pourrais-tu donner le résultat de la commande `env` (en masquant les données sensibles au besoin)

Bruno

----------

## lefoid

Salut brubru,

Voila les 2 commandes à la suite :

```
falcon patrice # portageq portdir

/usr/portage

falcon patrice # env

MANPATH=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/lib64/php5/man/

SSH_AGENT_PID=6880

GLADE_PIXMAP_PATH=:

SHELL=/bin/bash

TERM=xterm

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE=709a1ecdcb849e02ff2484be49005a41-1269605129.950392-264107904

WINDOWID=60817411

LC_ALL=fr_FR.UTF-8

ANT_HOME=/usr/share/ant

USER=root

SGML_CATALOG_FILES=/etc/sgml/dsssl-docbook-stylesheets.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook.cat:/etc/sgml/openjade-1.3.2.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-lite.cat:/etc/sgml/xml-docbook-4.3.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook-3.1.cat:/etc/sgml/xml-docbook-4.1.2.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-ent.cat:/etc/sgml/xml-docbook-4.4.cat

LS_COLORS=rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:

GDK_USE_XFT=1

GUILE_LOAD_PATH=/usr/share/guile/1.8

GLADE_MODULE_PATH=:

SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/tmp/ssh-kplOvI6849/agent.6849

GNOME_KEYRING_SOCKET=/tmp/keyring-K5eLk2/socket

USERNAME=patrice

SESSION_MANAGER=local/falcon:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/6890,unix/falcon:/tmp/.ICE-unix/6890

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK=/etc/sandbox.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/revdep-rebuild

PAGER=/usr/bin/less

FLTK_DOCDIR=/usr/share/doc/fltk-1.1.9-r1/html

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS=/etc/xdg

PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin

DESKTOP_SESSION=xfce

GDM_XSERVER_LOCATION=local

PWD=/home/patrice

JAVA_HOME=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm

JAVAC=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac

EDITOR=/bin/nano

GNOME_KEYRING_PID=6847

LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8

GDMSESSION=xfce

HOME=/root

SHLVL=3

JDK_HOME=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm

LANGUAGE=fr_FR.UTF-8

JAVACC_HOME=/usr/share/javacc/

SCHEME_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/share/slib/

GTK_PATH=:/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0

LESS=-R -M --shift 5

LOGNAME=root

GCC_SPECS=

CVS_RSH=ssh

XDG_DATA_DIRS=/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/usr/share/gdm:/usr/share

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-0elRE1eTgU,guid=dcd2827e2c06822e09cb968b4baca30a

LESSOPEN=|lesspipe.sh %s

WINDOWPATH=7

INFOPATH=/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/info

DISPLAY=:0.0

GLADE_CATALOG_PATH=:

RUBYOPT=-rauto_gem

LIBGLADE_MODULE_PATH=:/usr/lib64/libglade/2.0

USB_DEVFS_PATH=/dev/bus/usb

OPENGL_PROFILE=xorg-x11

LADSPA_PATH=/usr/lib64/ladspa

SANE_CONFIG_DIR=/etc/sane.d

CONFIG_PROTECT=/usr/share/X11/xkb /var/lib/hsqldb

COLORTERM=Terminal

XAUTHORITY=/root/.xauthU6v7aL

_=/bin/env

falcon patrice # 
```

Je précise que je suis actuellement sous Xfce, mais qu'habituellement, je suis sous Gnome.

Et s'il y a des données "sensibles", je ne les ai pas vues   :Smile: 

Je viens aussi de vérifier que profiles.desc existait (au cas où) :

```
falcon patrice # ls /usr/portage/profiles/

arch       base        ChangeLog  desc      features  info_pkgs  license_groups  prefix         releases   selinux  thirdpartymirrors  updates   use.local.desc

arch.list  categories  default    embedded  hardened  info_vars  package.mask    profiles.desc  repo_name  targets  uclibc             use.desc

```

Je ne l'affiche pas mais il semble tout à fait normal comme fichier.

EDIT : la commande env a été effectuée sous root. Je peux le faire sous le user si c'est nécessaire.

----------

## boozo

Tu sais que ton pb me turlupine depuis un bon moment...   :Twisted Evil: 

J'ai remarqué que toute tes commandes concernant eselect sont lancées en root - dans ce topic ou dans l'autre à l'exception des tout premiers posts de ce dernier - hasard ou pas ; lié ou non je n'en sais rien mais c'est un constat.

S'il semble en effet que ce soit un problème de variable d'environnement et/ou de droits comme on le soupçonne depuis le départ, j'aimerais m'affranchir de quelques petites choses en vérifiant les sorties respectives de :

```
#groups

et

$groups

$ls -l /usr/bin/sed

$ls -l /bin/sed

Et ta version de bash stp (4.0_p35 précédement) mais aujoud'hui ? (bon allez le #emerge --info ^^)

```

En fonction vu que tu as déjà tenté sans succès le --oneshot sur eselect l'autre fois... il faudra peut-être réouvrir ce bug

Edit: au fait la proposition très juste de netfab n'a jamais été vérifiée auparavant alors d'ici à ce que...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lefoid

Salut boozo,

Voici :

```
patrice@falcon ~ $ groups

wheel floppy audio cdrom video games cdrw usb users portage patrice plugdev pulse-access pulse scanner vboxusers

patrice@falcon ~ $ su

Mot de passe : 

falcon patrice # groups

root bin daemon sys adm disk wheel floppy dialout tape video pulse-access pulse

```

Je suis surpris que portage ne soit pas dans # groups !

La suite :

```
patrice@falcon ~ $ ls -l /usr/bin/sed

ls: ne peut accéder /usr/bin/sed: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

patrice@falcon ~ $ ls -l /bin/sed

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 134568 nov.   7 23:45 /bin/sed

patrice@falcon ~ $ bash --version

GNU bash, version 4.0.35(1)-release (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu)

Copyright (C) 2009 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

This is free software; you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.

```

Quant à la proposition de netfab, j'ai essayé ce qu'il a proposé mais sans succès.

----------

## boozo

Y'a vraiment depuis le départ des petites différences que je ne m'explique pas entre ta config et la mienne   :Sad:  mais bon j'ai pas vérifié où il tappe sa recherche mais déjà essaye de refaire le lien dans /usr/bin et reteste eselect ensuite

```
 $ ls -l /usr/bin/sed

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8 mai    8  2005 /usr/bin/sed -> /bin/sed
```

----------

## lefoid

J'ai fait un :

```
ln -s /bin/sed /usr/bin/sed
```

Du coup :

```
patrice@falcon ~ $ ls -l /usr/bin/sed

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8 mars  26 18:21 /usr/bin/sed -> /bin/sed

```

mais résultat identique avec eselect   :Confused: 

----------

## brubru

Bizarre le coup du lien vers sed dans /usr/bin qui disparait, si je fais pareil chez moi:

```
mv /usr/bin/{sed,_sed}
```

Je n'ai pas le même type d'erreur que toi:

```
/usr/share/eselect/libs/core.bash: line 108: /usr/bin/sed: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
```

Donc je vois pas comment tu peux avoir ton erreur sans le lien dans /usr/bin, à moins qu'on ait pas la même version d'eselect: 1.2.9 pour moi. Sinon eselect utilise réelement /usr/bin/sed (d'après core.bash, ligne 108):

```
# GNU sed wrapper (real path to GNU sed determined by configure)

sed() {

    /usr/bin/sed "$@"

}

```

...mais le chemin est peut-être généré à l'installation d'eselect.

Enfin, d'après les messages d'erreurs, je pense que le problème vient peut-être des appels «portageq» que fait eselect pour récupérer les variables comme $PORTDIR ( portageq portdir ) ou la liste des dépots ( portageq get_repos / ). Mais, alors que ça marche dans un shell normal, sous eselect ça ne renvoit rien.

Bon, on peut tenter le debogage de eselect   :Rolling Eyes: 

```
bash -xv eselect --brief --no-color profile list 2> /tmp/eselect.out
```

Cette commande met bash en mode très verbeux, donc utilise plutôt pastbin ou autre pour transmettre le fichier eselect.out

----------

## boozo

 :Question:  : Mis à part news et profil, est-ce que tous les modules d'eselect te renvoient un echec ?

----------

## lefoid

Bonjour,

Bon, toujours pas d'amélioration. Concernant la version d'eselect :

 *Quote:*   

> falcon patrice # eix eselect
> 
> [I] app-admin/eselect
> 
>      Available versions:  1.2.8 1.2.9 ~1.2.10 {bash-completion doc}
> ...

 

Et une liste des modules (je ne les ai pas tous testés) :

```
falcon patrice # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7

  [2]   linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r3

  [3]   linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r4

  [4]   linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7

  [5]   linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8

  [6]   linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5

  [7]   linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

  [8]   linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4

  [9]   linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5

  [10]  linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6

  [11]  linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10 *

falcon patrice # eselect profile list

/bin/sed: impossible de lire /profiles/profiles.desc: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

!!! Error: Failed to get a list of valid profiles

exiting

falcon patrice # eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *

  [2]   ati

falcon patrice # eselect news list

News items:

  (none found)
```

Et le résultat eselect.out de la commande :

```
bash -xv eselect --brief --no-color profile list 2> /tmp/eselect.out
```

 *Quote:*   

> #!/bin/bash
> 
> # -*-eselect-*-  vim: ft=eselect
> 
> # Copyright (c) 2005-2009 Gentoo Foundation
> ...

 

----------

## boozo

En fait je parlais d'essayer l'utilisation d'autres modules d'eselect pour voir si les pbs sont localisés sur d'autres que news et profile :

```
$ eselect modules

Built-in modules:

  help                      Display a help message

  usage                     Display a usage message

  version                   Display version information

Extra modules:

  bashcomp                  Manage contributed bash-completion scripts

  binutils                  Manage installed versions of sys-devel/binutils

  boost                     Manage boost installations

  ecj                       Manage ECJ targets

  editor                    Manage the EDITOR environment variable

  env                       Manage environment variables set in /etc/env.d/

  fontconfig                Manage fontconfig /etc/fonts/conf.d/ symlinks

  java-nsplugin             Manage the Java plugin for Netscape-like Browsers

  java-vm                   Manage the Java system and user VM

  kernel                    Manage the /usr/src/linux symlink

  modules                   A module for querying modules. By default, it lists all available modules

  news                      Read Gentoo ("GLEP 42") news items

  opengl                    Manage the OpenGL implementation used by your system

  pager                     Manage the PAGER environment variable

  profile                   Manage the /etc/make.profile symlink

  python                    Manage Python symlinks

  rc                        Manage /etc/init.d scripts in runlevels

  ruby                      Manage ruby symlinks

  visual                    Manage the VISUAL environment variable

```

Sinon c'est toujours sed qui râle et la $portdir qui semble non définie ou est masquée dans ton environnement. Y'a pas une déclaration hazardeuse dans un .bashrc ; .bash_profile ou autre ?

Autre chose sinon, tu peux vérifier les droits sur /usr ; /usr/portage ; /usr/portage/profiles et /usr/portage/profiles/profiles.desc stp ?

Edit: Et tant qu'on y est : $ls -l {/usr/bin/portageq,/usr/lib64/portage/bin/portageq,/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-helpers/portageq} (expl. chez moi en en x86)

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 27 mars   1 14:46 /usr/bin/portageq -> ../lib/portage/bin/portageq

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 16197 mars   1 14:45 /usr/lib/portage/bin/portageq

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 504 mars   1 14:45 /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild-helpers/portageq

```

----------

## lefoid

Salut,

 *Quote:*   

> En fait je parlais d'essayer l'utilisation d'autres modules d'eselect pour voir si les pbs sont localisés sur d'autres que news et profile : 

 

C'est ce que j'ai fait dans mon post précédent, si tu regardes bien, il y a kernel et opengl. Je ne les ai pas tous testés.

Pour les droits :

```
patrice@falcon ~ $ ls -l /usr

total 380

drwxr-xr-x   2 patrice patrice  98304 mars  31 07:09 bin

drwxr-xr-x   3 games   root      4096 oct.  29  2008 games

drwxr-xr-x 366 root    root     36864 mars  31 07:09 include

drwxr-xr-x  26 patrice patrice   4096 mars  30 16:15 lib

drwxr-xr-x  32 root    root     36864 mars  30 16:31 lib32

drwxr-xr-x 192 root    root    147456 mars  31 07:09 lib64

drwxr-xr-x  18 root    root     12288 mars  30 14:54 libexec

drwxr-xr-x  10 root    root      4096 mai   26  2009 local

drwxr-xr-x 163 root    root      4096 mars  30 15:38 portage

drwxr-xr-x   2 root    root     12288 mars  30 16:38 sbin

drwxr-xr-x 352 patrice patrice  12288 mars  31 07:09 share

drwxr-xr-x  14 root    root      4096 mars  12 11:04 src

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root    root         8 oct.  22  2008 tmp -> /var/tmp

drwxr-xr-x   6 root    root      4096 sept.  4  2008 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

```

```
ls -l /usr/portage

total 1188

drwxr-xr-x  43 root root      4096 mars  30 15:38 app-accessibility

drwxr-xr-x 179 root root      4096 mars  30 15:38 app-admin

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root      4096 mars  30 15:38 app-antivirus

drwxr-xr-x  88 root root      4096 mars  30 15:38 app-arch

drwxr-xr-x  35 root root      4096 mars  30 15:38 app-backup

drwxr-xr-x  28 root root      4096 mars  30 15:38 app-benchmarks

drwxr-xr-x  64 root root      4096 mars  30 15:38 app-cdr

drwxr-xr-x  84 root root      4096 mars  30 15:38 app-crypt

drwxr-xr-x 359 root root     16384 mars  30 15:38 app-dicts

drwxr-xr-x  45 root root      4096 mars  30 15:38 app-doc

drwxr-xr-x  78 root root      4096 mars  30 15:38 app-editors

drwxr-xr-x 185 root root      4096 mars  30 15:38 app-emacs

drwxr-xr-x  94 root root      4096 mars  30 15:38 app-emulation

drwxr-xr-x  24 root root      4096 mars  30 15:38 app-forensics

drwxr-xr-x 101 root root      4096 mars  30 15:38 app-i18n

drwxr-xr-x  28 root root      4096 mars  30 15:38 app-laptop

drwxr-xr-x 235 root root      4096 mars  30 15:38 app-misc

drwxr-xr-x  34 root root      4096 mars  30 15:38 app-mobilephone

drwxr-xr-x  64 root root      4096 mars  30 15:38 app-office

drwxr-xr-x  59 root root      4096 mars  30 15:38 app-pda

drwxr-xr-x  45 root root      4096 mars  30 15:38 app-portage

drwxr-xr-x  34 root root      4096 mars  30 15:38 app-shells

drwxr-xr-x 261 root root     12288 mars  30 15:38 app-text

drwxr-xr-x  96 root root      4096 mars  30 15:38 app-vim

drwxr-xr-x 132 root root      4096 mars  30 15:38 app-xemacs

drwxr-xr-x  18 root root      4096 mars  30 15:38 dev-ada

drwxr-xr-x  46 root root      4096 mars  30 15:38 dev-cpp

drwxr-xr-x  85 root root      4096 mars  30 15:38 dev-db

drwxr-xr-x  61 root root      4096 mars  30 15:38 dev-dotnet

drwxr-xr-x  62 root root      4096 mars  30 15:38 dev-embedded

drwxr-xr-x  38 root root      4096 mars  30 15:38 dev-games

drwxr-xr-x  86 root root      4096 mars  30 15:38 dev-haskell

drwxr-xr-x 483 root root     20480 mars  30 15:38 dev-java

drwxr-xr-x  98 root root      4096 mars  30 15:38 dev-lang

drwxr-xr-x 334 root root     12288 mars  30 15:38 dev-libs

drwxr-xr-x 218 root root     12288 mars  30 15:38 dev-lisp

drwxr-xr-x  44 root root      4096 mars  30 15:38 dev-ml

drwxr-xr-x 952 root root     36864 mars  30 15:38 dev-perl

drwxr-xr-x 164 root root     12288 mars  30 15:37 dev-php

drwxr-xr-x  98 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 dev-php5

drwxr-xr-x 504 root root     20480 mars  30 15:37 dev-python

drwxr-xr-x 322 root root     12288 mars  30 15:37 dev-ruby

drwxr-xr-x  38 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 dev-scheme

drwxr-xr-x  44 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 dev-tcltk

drwxr-xr-x  84 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 dev-tex

drwxr-xr-x  85 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 dev-texlive

drwxr-xr-x   8 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 dev-tinyos

drwxr-xr-x 273 root root     12288 mars  30 15:37 dev-util

drwxr-xr-x  38 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 dev-vcs

drwxrwsr-x   4 root portage 286720 mars  30 17:18 distfiles

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root     12288 mars  30 15:37 eclass

drwxr-xr-x  74 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 games-action

drwxr-xr-x 124 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 games-arcade

drwxr-xr-x  71 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 games-board

drwxr-xr-x  79 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 games-emulation

drwxr-xr-x  15 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 games-engines

drwxr-xr-x 137 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 games-fps

drwxr-xr-x  14 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 games-kids

drwxr-xr-x  67 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 games-misc

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 games-mud

drwxr-xr-x 101 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 games-puzzle

drwxr-xr-x  20 root root      4096 juil.  1  2007 games-roguelike

drwxr-xr-x  36 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 games-rpg

drwxr-xr-x  16 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 games-server

drwxr-xr-x  24 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 games-simulation

drwxr-xr-x  20 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 games-sports

drwxr-xr-x  58 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 games-strategy

drwxr-xr-x  36 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 games-util

drwxr-xr-x  35 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 gnome-base

drwxr-xr-x  66 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 gnome-extra

drwxr-xr-x  41 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 gnustep-apps

drwxr-xr-x   9 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 gnustep-base

drwxr-xr-x  21 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 gnustep-libs

drwxr-xr-x  22 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 gpe-base

drwxr-xr-x   9 root root      4096 mars   6 19:06 gpe-utils

-rw-r--r--   1 root root       121 janv.  1 01:05 header.txt

drwxr-xr-x  12 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 java-virtuals

drwxr-xr-x 297 root root     20480 mars  30 15:37 kde-base

drwxr-xr-x  53 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 kde-misc

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root     36864 mars  22 04:37 licenses

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root      4096 nov.  18  2008 local

drwxr-xr-x  17 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 lxde-base

drwxr-xr-x  47 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 mail-client

drwxr-xr-x  59 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 mail-filter

drwxr-xr-x  15 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 mail-mta

drwxr-xr-x 147 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 media-fonts

drwxr-xr-x 188 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 media-gfx

drwxr-xr-x 284 root root     12288 mars  30 15:37 media-libs

drwxr-xr-x 282 root root     12288 mars  30 15:37 media-plugins

drwxr-xr-x  11 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 media-radio

drwxr-xr-x 363 root root     12288 mars  30 15:37 media-sound

drwxr-xr-x  36 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 media-tv

drwxr-xr-x 179 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 media-video

drwxr-xr-x   6 root root      4096 mars  30 15:45 metadata

drwxr-xr-x 248 root root     12288 mars  30 15:37 net-analyzer

drwxr-xr-x  77 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 net-dialup

drwxr-xr-x  38 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 net-dns

drwxr-xr-x  32 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 net-firewall

drwxr-xr-x  22 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 net-fs

drwxr-xr-x  34 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 net-ftp

drwxr-xr-x  65 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 net-im

drwxr-xr-x  74 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 net-irc

drwxr-xr-x 115 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 net-libs

drwxr-xr-x 112 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 net-mail

drwxr-xr-x 339 root root     12288 mars  30 15:37 net-misc

drwxr-xr-x  17 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 net-nds

drwxr-xr-x  14 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 net-news

drwxr-xr-x  22 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 net-nntp

drwxr-xr-x  76 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 net-p2p

drwxr-xr-x  39 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 net-print

drwxr-xr-x  34 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 net-proxy

drwxr-xr-x  16 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 net-voip

drwxr-xr-x  80 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 net-wireless

drwxr-xr-x 162 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 net-zope

drwxr-xr-x  65 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 perl-core

drwxr-xr-x  15 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 profiles

drwxr-xr-x  20 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 rox-base

drwxr-xr-x  33 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 rox-extra

drwxr-xr-x  20 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 sci-astronomy

drwxr-xr-x 127 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 sci-biology

drwxr-xr-x  24 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 sci-calculators

drwxr-xr-x  92 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 sci-chemistry

drwxr-xr-x  45 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 sci-electronics

drwxr-xr-x  34 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 sci-geosciences

drwxr-xr-x 127 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 sci-libs

drwxr-xr-x  39 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 sci-mathematics

drwxr-xr-x  18 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 sci-misc

drwxr-xr-x  22 root root      4096 mars  23 04:37 sci-physics

drwxr-xr-x  32 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 sci-visualization

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root      4096 sept. 25  2009 scripts

drwxr-xr-x  65 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 sec-policy

-rw-r--r--   1 root root      3658 janv.  1 01:05 skel.ChangeLog

-rw-r--r--   1 root root      7689 janv.  1 01:05 skel.ebuild

-rw-r--r--   1 root root      1238 juil. 28  2008 skel.metadata.xml

drwxr-xr-x 220 root root     12288 mars  30 15:37 sys-apps

drwxr-xr-x  48 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 sys-auth

drwxr-xr-x  49 root root      4096 nov.  25 17:38 sys-block

drwxr-xr-x  34 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 sys-boot

drwxr-xr-x  43 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 sys-cluster

drwxr-xr-x  47 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 sys-devel

drwxr-xr-x  17 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 sys-freebsd

drwxr-xr-x  95 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 sys-fs

drwxr-xr-x  26 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 sys-kernel

drwxr-xr-x  63 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 sys-libs

drwxr-xr-x  28 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 sys-power

drwxr-xr-x  32 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 sys-process

drwxr-xr-x 112 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 virtual

drwxr-xr-x  73 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 www-apache

drwxr-xr-x  76 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 www-apps

drwxr-xr-x  38 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 www-client

drwxr-xr-x  14 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 www-misc

drwxr-xr-x  14 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 www-plugins

drwxr-xr-x  28 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 www-servers

drwxr-xr-x  95 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 x11-apps

drwxr-xr-x   6 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 x11-base

drwxr-xr-x  78 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 x11-drivers

drwxr-xr-x 136 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 x11-libs

drwxr-xr-x 238 root root     12288 mars  30 15:37 x11-misc

drwxr-xr-x 212 root root     12288 mars  30 15:37 x11-plugins

drwxr-xr-x  34 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 x11-proto

drwxr-xr-x  26 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 x11-terms

drwxr-xr-x 113 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 x11-themes

drwxr-xr-x  49 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 x11-wm

drwxr-xr-x  18 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 xfce-base

drwxr-xr-x  57 root root      4096 mars  30 15:37 xfce-extra

```

```
ls -l /usr/portage/profiles/

total 1056

drwxr-xr-x 18 root root   4096 mai   16  2009 arch

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    382 déc.  17 21:07 arch.list

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   4096 mars  30 15:37 base

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   1661 mars   4 19:37 categories

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 534477 mars  30 14:06 ChangeLog

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root   4096 mars  30 15:37 default

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   4096 mars  16 00:36 desc

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   4096 mars  30 15:37 embedded

drwxr-xr-x  8 root root   4096 mars  16 10:36 features

drwxr-xr-x  8 root root   4096 mars  26 02:06 hardened

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    550 févr.  1 18:36 info_pkgs

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    477 mars   1  2009 info_vars

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   3774 févr. 26 12:36 license_groups

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  35652 mars  30 01:07 package.mask

drwxr-xr-x 11 root root   4096 mars  26 22:36 prefix

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  13007 mars  30 02:36 profiles.desc

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root   4096 mars  30 15:37 releases

-rw-r--r--  1 root root      7 mai    4  2006 repo_name

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root   4096 mars  30 15:37 selinux

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root   4096 avril  1  2008 targets

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  92612 mars  16 21:39 thirdpartymirrors

drwxr-xr-x  8 root root   4096 mars  30 15:37 uclibc

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   4096 mars  26 21:37 updates

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  24736 mars  22 10:06 use.desc

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 287685 mars  30 14:37 use.local.desc

```

```
ls -l /usr/portage/profiles/profiles.desc 

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 13007 mars  30 02:36 /usr/portage/profiles/profiles.desc

```

```
ls -l {/usr/bin/portageq,/usr/lib64/portage/bin/portageq,/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-helpers/portageq}

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    29 mars  29 01:43 /usr/bin/portageq -> ../lib64/portage/bin/portageq

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   504 mars  29 01:43 /usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-helpers/portageq

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 16197 mars  29 01:43 /usr/lib64/portage/bin/portageq

```

Quant aux fichiers .bashrc et .bash_profile, ils n'ont rien d'anormal.

Je viens de finir un :

```
emerge -e system && emerge -e world
```

mais le résultat est inchangé.

Perso, je suis largué ...

----------

## boozo

Oui moi également   :Crying or Very sad: 

j'ai beau être convaincu que le pb réside là dans tes variables qui bloquent(ne se récupèrent pas) à cette étape :

 *Quote:*   

> ++++ /usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-helpers/portageq envvar ARCH
> 
> +++ local ret= suffix                                                                                                      
> 
> +++ [[ -z '' ]]                                                                                                            
> ...

 

car chez moi j'ai çà à la place :

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild-helpers/portageq envvar ARCH                                                              
> 
> local ret=x86 suffix                                                                                                   
> 
> [[ -z x86 ]]                                                                                                           
> ...

 

Et c'est pas un pb de synthaxe car si tu fais tourner ta commande avec "sed" dans /usr/portage ou celles avec "portageq" elle fonctionnent correctement et te renvois bien chaque envvars   :Confused: 

D'ailleurs un diff entre les output de nos 2 commandes donne bien 

```
890,891c890,891                                                                                                              

< +++ /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild-helpers/portageq portdir                                                                   

< ++ portdir=/usr/portage                                                                                                    

---                                                                                                                          

> +++ /usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-helpers/portageq portdir                                                                 

> ++ portdir=                                                                                                                

908,1349c908,952
```

Je ne vois pas ce qui peut bien clocher chez toi pour avoir ce comportement   :Confused: 

Probablement falloir ouvrir un bug sur b.g.o afin que des yeux plus calés donne un avis...

Edit : Ah oui sinon, j'ai encore une idée à laquelle j'ai pensé : as-tu remarqué si tu avais un repertoire ".eselect" dans ton /home et/ou dans /root ? si oui supprime-le(s) et reste

----------

## orionbelt

Bonjour,

Ce message pourrait importer sur cette discussion aussi:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6246778.html#6246778

----------

## lefoid

Salut,

Pas d'amélioration (voir le post que tu cites).

Pas de répertoire .eselect nulle part non plus.

J'avoue que ça me pompe l'air mais je ne sais

plus trop quoi tester.

Merci de votre aide.

----------

